# Post your full type! MBTI+Enneagram with wings and stackings + starsign + whatever



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

*MBTI:* Love/hate relationship with Fi/Te
*
Enneagram:* No clue, nobody wants to answer my topic on the board. Those snobby sods

*Socionics:* No clue either and don't care
*
Western Zodiac: *Capricorn with "new" system, Aquarius old one - Capricorn sounds like the most boring type. So I'll go with the Aquarius. 
*
Chinese Zodiac: *Wooden Ox - lame; why the hell do I want to be a wooden cow? Cows can't even defend themselves when they're alive so how would a wooden one fare?


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Female INFJ - 5w6 1w9 2w1 sx/sp - Taurus (on Aries cusp) - Year of the Dragon (Yang Fire) - Mayan Sun Sign: Dog (Galactic Tone 4) - Life Path Number: 6


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Socionics LII 

Enneagram 5w4, 4w5, 1w9 

Chinese Zodiac: Earth Dragon 

Western Astrology: Taurus


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

MBTI: INFJ
Socionics: ILI or LII
Enneagram: phobic 6w5 9w1 2w1 soc/sp
Big 5: *R*CuaI
R-drive: Stoicism
Greek Starsign: Taurus
Chinese Starsign: Rat
Alignment: True Neutral
MTG: Blue/Green


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Quiver said:


> MBTI: INFJ
> Socionics: ILI or LII
> Enneagram: phobic 6w5 9w1 2w1 soc/sp
> Big 5: *R*CuaI
> ...


Calm on the SLOAN/Big 5 and phobic 6 on the enneagram?!


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

If I had to guess, I'd say I'm in the vicinity of an ISTP ~ 5-9-4 sp/sx ~ RlUeN ~ Scorpio


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Calm on the SLOAN/Big 5 and phobic 6 on the enneagram?!


Yep. I'm a calm kind of nervous.


----------



## Eli Hrair Rah (Jul 5, 2013)

Non-binary INTP; 9w8, 5w6, 4w5; SP/SO; Taurus with Leo rising, Year of the Dog.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I'm a female ISFP.

9w1, 6w7, 4w5, virgo, year of the rat. Mayan sun sign: Offering galactic tone 5
sp/sx/so
MOTIV: SCX(W)X
SLOAN: RLUAN

I'm a pretty messed up person though


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Female ENTP Enneagram 854 so/sx Pisces, Mayan sun sign Earth galactic tone 1... I'm a special snowflake.


----------



## Kiarie (Jul 19, 2013)

Female,Type 2,INFP,Leo,Life path 7,Year of the Boar
And this mayan zodiac thingy...Tone 2-duality,Deer(Manik)

...Is it sorta weird that I'm an introvert because I'm also a Leo?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Kiarie said:


> ...Is it sorta weird that I'm an introvert because I'm also a Leo?


Get out. :crying:


----------



## Kiarie (Jul 19, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> Get out. :crying:


Uhhh????


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

Female ENFP, 7w8 8w7 4w5 sx/so. Cancer, Water Rooster. Mayan Sun Sign: Reed (Galactic Tone 8, Justice)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

CelticaNoir said:


> Female *ENFP*, *7w8 8w7 *4w5 *sx/so*. Cancer, Water Rooster. Mayan Sun Sign: Reed (Galactic Tone 8, Justice)


That sounds a wee bit too high octane for me. :tongue:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Kiarie said:


> Uhhh????


I'm kidding. I just wanted to match your reasonable (too reasonable?) question with a forceful command.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Gender: Male

MBTI: ENTJ

Socionics: LIE-Te

Enneagram: (semi-hesitantly) 4w5-7-9 so/sx

Big Five: SCOAI

Western Zodiac: Capricorn

Eastern Zodiac: I was born on the cusp. My birthday is after American New Year, but before Chinese New Year. Making me Sheep or Monkey.

Mayan Zodiac:
-Tone: 2 - Duality, 
-Sun Sign: Crocodile (IMIX) 
(6th Night of Planetary cycle)

Four Temperaments: Sanguine-Phelgmetic


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

NameUser said:


> Gender: Male
> 
> MBTI: ENTJ
> 
> ...


Wouldn't 5w4 or 7 outright make more sense? Are you sure about 4w5?


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> Wouldn't 5w4 or 7 outright make more sense? Are you sure about 4w5?


Not really. I have considered both those though. Part of it is so/sx. Also 4 and 7 lead to one, along with the 9 having a likely 1 wing. This explains why I display 1 tendencies, but it is not in my tri-type. I could be 7-4 or 4-7 though. I doubt I am any more than a 5 wing. 479 is also considered the most positive 4.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

NameUser said:


> Not really. I am pretty sure. I have considered both those though. Part of it is so/sx. Also 4 and 7 lead to one, along with the 9 having a likely 1 wing. This explains why I display 1 tendencies, but it is not in my tri-type. I could be 7-4 or 4-7 though. I doubt I am any more than a 5 wing. 479 is also considered the most positive 4.


So you are sure about being in the image/heart triad?


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> So you are sure about being in the image/heart triad?


I would actually think so. 7 is possible though, and 9 even is too. I do think the image triad is in the end where I reside though.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> That sounds a wee bit too high octane for me. :tongue:


Perhaps.  Don't worry, I don't usually come off as sx.

Not usually.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

*MBTI *- INFP.
*Socionics *- INFp, IEI, Esenin.
*Big 5* - SLUAN.
*Enneagram* - 7w6, 4w5, 9w1 Sx/So.
*Star sign* - Taurus.
*Chinese zodiac *- Green wooden dog.
*Sign in moon/Ascendant *- Lion.
*Fi dominant.*


----------



## rasputin1963 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Enneagram Type* Type Five/Four Wing/Self-Pres, *MBTI:* INFP, *Astro: * Sun Aquarius, Leo Ascendant, Moon in Sag... *Asian Astrology:* Wood Rabbit.


----------



## danseuse (Nov 18, 2012)

INTP
5w4 / 9w1 / 4w5
sp/sx
Aries sun, Sagittarius moon, Scorpio rising
Chinese zodiac: sheep


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

TwistedM said:


> *MBTI *- INFP.
> *Socionics *- INFp, IEI, Esenin.
> *Big 5* - SLUAN.
> *Enneagram* - *7w6*, 4w5, 9w1 *Sx/So*.
> ...


Oh god. Not again. :laughing:


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> Oh god. Not again. :laughing:


Ok, now you made me feel like a lepra victim... *goes away to a corner to sulk*


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Oh god. Not again. :laughing:





TwistedM said:


> Ok, now you made me feel like a lepra victim... *goes away to a corner to sulk*


Awwww. Look what you did to her. *comforts*


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

To be fair I've typed myself as quite a few things in the past in my search for discovery so something else might come up to change my opinion but as of now I see myself...

ENTP 7w8 4w5 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## SunflowerSpright (Jul 21, 2013)

INFJ
5w4, 9w1, 4w5:sp/sx
Pisces/Aries cusp
Aries sun, Libra moon
Chinese zodiac: Tiger
Mayan: Wind, Galactic Tone 4


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Gender: Female
MBTI: INFP
Enneagram Tritype: 6w7>4w5>1w9
Enneagram Stacking: sx/sp/so
IQ: 147 (as measured when I was 4, it might be lower honestly)
Mental Disorders: generalized anxiety disorder, (circumstantial) depression, mild OCD, possibly ADD
Other: Highly Sensitive Person

and some more "demographic" personality-affecting factors:
Generation: Y
Socioeconomic Class: Lower-middle class
Sexuality: Bisexual tending towards heterosexual
Subculture: Grunge/Metal/Emo
Politics: FDR-style Liberal
Religion: Agnostic

And I don't believe in astrology, so I'm not going to put down any of that stuff.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Female
INFP
4w5 5w4 9w1
Aquarius
Year of the Pig (Wood) [[This really annoys me because my whole life I thought I was Year of the (Fire) Rat, and it turns out that my Birthday falls merely a week or two before that would actually be true. I'm 2nd Feb 1996, but it's the whole of 1996 from the 18th Feb that's a Fire Rat...]] 
Mayan Sun Sign: Reed [Ben] (Galactic Tone 12)


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Male INFJ. Born in 1987, the year of the Fire Rabbit.

Everything else is conjecture. -_-


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> ENFP 1w9 sx/sp 147 suns and stars, ancient sniper who shot the Monkey with his metal arrow. I love Virgins but only when it rains.
> 
> Now give me my fortune cookie or I'll sell you to gypsies!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Gender: Female

MBTI: ESTP

Socionics: SLE or IEE (Very not sure.)

Enneagram: 7w6

Western Zodiac: Capricorn

Eastern Zodiac: Monkey (Yang Metal)

Mayan Zodiac:
-Tone: 6 - Flow 
-Sun Sign: Eagles (IMIX) 
(6th Night of Planetary cycle)

Four Temperaments: Choleric

In my own words: I'm fucking charming.

ETA: Apparently, I missed some. 

Celtic Tree Astrology: Birch / The Achiever

Egyptian Zodiac Set: Sekhmet


----------

